# galveston resturants....



## bedico69 (Sep 9, 2011)

need a good resturant in galveston for the wife's birthday this weekend. going to be down there for another function and need a nice place to eat.

thanks in advance


----------



## doopydo_19 (Aug 11, 2005)

Luigis really nice atmosphere and delicious food


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Willie G's is pretty good.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Willie G's on the harbor - more formal, The Spot on the Seawall - casual fun, Saltgrass Steakhouse on the Seawall- ok food but boring.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Rudy + Pacos. 21st street downtown . Very good . The saltwater grill right across the street from there is good too.


----------



## SPRTMEDGUY (Dec 13, 2005)

*Galveston restaurant*

Rudy and Paco's ----Great food, atmosphere, and service.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Luigi's, Rudy & Paco's or Saltwater Grill would be my top 3 in the Downtown area.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I hate recomending places to eat , but Luigi's on the strand. You may check and see if Dibella's is open . You have all the regular places Gaido's , Fishtails , Salt Grass Willy G's , Fisherman's warf., Landry's Rainforest . To me these are all bucket food joint. (they scoop your meal out of a bucket heat it and serve it . Locals eat at Shrimp and stuff , Simp's soul kitchen (26th and broadway ) good food , but not a nice resturant. Oh the San Luis hotel used to have a very nice steak house.$$$$ but very nice.


----------



## dwalker (Jul 17, 2010)

Rudy and Pacos is hands down number 1 for high class food and service. There are other great restaurants, but this is the best.

You need make reservations yesterday.

http://www.rudyandpaco.com/

Your wife will love it and love you for it!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry I forgot so many . Rudy and Poco's (Yes ) Salt Water Grill (yes ) had some good gumbo and grilled shrimp at The Gumbo Bar on Postoffice


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Luigi's, Rudy & Paco's or Saltwater Grill would be my top 3 in the Downtown area.


Saltwater Grill


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Clary's? Too expensive?

http://www.galveston.com/clarysseafood/


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Stingaree's sea food on Boliver get off the ferry and go 9 miles great prices and great food Oyster anyway you like it google it.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

The McDonalds on 61 has extra salty fries....prolly from the sea air.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Is Gaido's not good anymore?

TH


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd say willie g's for nicer more formal or fishtales for fun, good food and scenery of the crazies going to the pleasure peir.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Is Gaido's not good anymore?
> 
> TH


thats what i was wondering??? Gaidos is the place to go IMO I like Marios Seafood too


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Gaidos = Landrys IMHO. Nothing terrible but not great anymore


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Is Gaido's not good anymore?
> 
> TH


Last time I ate there it was pathetic


----------



## bedico69 (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks for all the tips.

greatly appreciated.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I would go to Di Bella's Italian Restaurant. I think it is one of the best on the island and they take credit cards now. Mario's on the Seawall is good if you order off of the menu.

http://www.29-95.com/restaurants/di-bellas-italian-restaurant


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

The Waterman at Pirates Cove.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Is Gaido's not good anymore?
> 
> TH


Gaido's is still good but maybe not as good as it was back its heyday. I was there about a year ago and I left pleased.


----------



## bayoulady55 (Oct 26, 2006)

Flamingos Steak and Seafood on 61st...Have been twice, dinner and lunch and the food is fantastic and the service is amazing. Great prime rib and for lunch the grilled cheese Lobster sandwich is awesome!!! Going again today...


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Gaidos is still good. It just might be that other new restaurants like Rudy's and Pacos are just better. Gaidos is pretty much stuck in a certain place and time and some people like that.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Flamingos, 61st. 1st redlight, just to the left. (The old japanees rest) You will not be disappointed. Outstanding place!!!!
If you choose Saltwater, you best call ahead for a reservation.
Dont waste your money at Clarys or Gaido's
Mexican, go for The Original, 14th and Postoffice (I think its Postoffice)
Marios on the Seawall is also good as is Di Bellas, Rudy's and Pacos.
We eat in Galveston quite often.


----------



## BLUE WAVES (Nov 28, 2009)

We like saltwater grill.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Without a doubt Rudy & Paris, my second choice would be Saltwater Grill across the street. Gaidos isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Strand/Harborside area*

Mosquito Grill on 14th
Olympia Grill near the Harbor Hotel and Elissa Dock right on the water Harborside.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

The black pearl is good


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

bayoulady55 said:


> Flamingos Steak and Seafood on 61st...Have been twice, dinner and lunch and the food is fantastic and the service is amazing. Great prime rib and for lunch the grilled cheese Lobster sandwich is awesome!!! Going again today...


Ditto


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

For Italian go to Marios on 61st.


----------

